# syslog quota events



## izotov (Aug 31, 2012)

We have a FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE server configured to use quotas with UFS. Everything works fine except that there is no message when the user's quota is exceeded.
Is there a way to configure the system to emit some messages to syslog when quota related events happen?

I can see that there are some uprintf(9) printouts in the code in /usr/src/sys/ufs/ufs/ufs_quota.c that prints to the controlling tty according to the manual. Is there a way to redirect this printout to syslog?


----------

